# Mercenaries?



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Are there Mercs in 8th edition? I can't find them.


Any help is appreciated.

Broguts


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

there are no real merc but ogres are famous mercs but you will have to use them as an army of its own you cant combine it with other armies but you can have them as allies


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

The old Dogs of War units are still floating around, but I am unsure if you can use them in anything other then there own armies now...


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Dogs of war are not legal in the 8th edition. Just as Cain stated, you can still use ogres, but you have to use them as a separate force from your own. I guess you could take a 1000 pt Lizardmen army and a 1000 pt Ogre army and play them at the same time (shouldn't take any more time than normal) as long as your opponent does not mind. You would be using the allied army rules in the back of the new book for this.


----------

